# Profile Covers are back



## Gizmo (15/6/16)

Customize your profile a bit with some profile covers! They are now back


----------



## Greyz (16/6/16)

At the risk of sounding dof but what are profile covers and why are they back?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Greyz said:


> At the risk of sounding dof but what are profile covers and why are they back?



Similar to FB Profile Covers...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/rob-fisher.290/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (17/6/16)

yay profile covers lol its a good idea to give some personalization to ones profile


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

Thanks for the heads up !


----------

